# My Ultimate Slingshot in action!



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

As promised I've made my first shooting video with my ultimate slingshot,but I'm sad to report it can't shoot golf balls because the forks are to narrow & the original pouch couldn't take the draw weight so I had to scrap the original attatchment all together. As a result,It took allot of trial & error to find effect replacement bands I've tried many different types of tubing that did't work or were to weak for a high powered slingshot but eventually I found a solution which is heavy grey flex bands. From the health & fitness department of my local K.MART,it may not be able to shoot golf balls but it can launch marbles & steel balls to great effect. I'm working on a slingshot with wider forks that will be able to shoot golf balls,I've made better pouches that can handle heavier draw weights which I call my 2 layered pouches that you've seen before in previous post. In conclusion,I'm getting better all the time! B) B) B) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LC4NY5-Xtg


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

This one cool, how is your sling gun thing going on?


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

erlkonig said:


> This one cool, how is your sling gun thing going on?


Quite well,I have a shooting video on youtube demonstrating how effective it is & I'm almost finished with my golf ball shooter.


----------

